# Anyone in NJ/NYC area with frogs



## faztaz (Feb 22, 2010)

Have some friends who are looking for some PDF. Please let me know what you have.


----------



## rvsur (Dec 13, 2010)

Im from Central NJ and usually get my frogs from Jeremy Huff. I know theres plenty of others in the area too, you might be able to have some luck here: NJ frogfolk

Also be sure check out the sponsors page as well, shipping isnt the worst thing in the world if it means you get high quality frogs.

Good Luck!


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

We have some luecs for sale in central jersey. Pm me if interested.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

You just missed the White Plains Reptile show. Theres always PDF vendors there. Keep an eye out for the next one.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

mordoria said:


> You just missed the White Plains Reptile show. Theres always PDF vendors there. Keep an eye out for the next one.


April 22nd, I believe.


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

where in NJ? i am north jersey..... have a few odds and ends i am looking to move.....What you looking for?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Mitch said:


> April 22nd, I believe.


That should be a good show... Springtime shows are always good.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

This past Sunday was a pretty good show for us. I sold out of almost all the frogs I brought. Jeremy and I will be vending at the next show. Tim Heath is also there with nice frogs and, as always, the mighty Mike and Rich from Black Jungle will be there.

Take care, Richard.


----------

